# DIY Nose and Scar Wax



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Not sure if this goes here, or in Prop How-To, so please let me know and I'll place in correct topic area.
Anyway, after some research I think this is the best, easiest and cheapest DIY nose and scar wax. This stuff is really expensive and some of us need to do a lot of makeups. So here it is:






Cheers,
ET


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job in your tutorial!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo! this is exactly what I've been looking for! Thanks for posting and Nice job!


----------



## sandralarsen (Aug 20, 2016)

Video explain the process in detail, where we can but these wax or other related products? Any online website you know where I can order for delivery in Newark?


----------

